# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  صرف علاوات العاملين بالجامعات بأثر رجعي

## Ammar Qasaimeh

*صرف علاوات العاملين بالجامعات بأثر رجعي




عمان- حاتم العبادي  - قرر مجلس الوزراء صرف الزيادات على علاوات العاملين في الجامعات الرسمية بأثر رجعي اعتبارا من تاريخ الأول من كانون الثاني الماضي، حسب ما نشر في الجريدة الرسمية التي صدرت أمس. وتتراوح الزيادات التي تضمنتها الأنظمة المعدلة لأنظمة الرواتب والعلاوات والهيئات التدريسية وأنظمة الإداريين والفنيين في جامعات رسمية ما بين (100- 200) دينار لأعضاء هيئة التدريس و(50-55) دينارا للفنيين والإداريين. وتضمنت الأنظمة المعدلة زيادات موحدة على علاوات أعضاء هيئة التدريس بواقع (200) دينار لرتبة الأستاذ و(150) دينارا للأستاذ المشارك و(100) دينار للأستاذ المساعد والمدرسين من حملة درجة الدكتوراه. أما الموظفون الإداريون والفنيون، فقد بلغ حجم الزيادة على علاواتهم بواقع (55) دينارا لمن يقل راتبه عن ثلاثمائة دينار و(50) دينارا لمن يزيد عن ثلاثة مائة*

----------


## العالي عالي

طيب الحمد الله المهم انهم نصرفو  :Db465236ff:

----------

